# trany swap



## 404gto (May 15, 2010)

i have a 2006 ls2 auto car and i want swap a 6 speed in to it, i would like to know if anyone knows what i need to do, what i need and what has to be changed and anygood place to buy the gto t-56 thanks


----------

